# [SOLVED] &quot;Sony DVD RW AW-G170A ATA driver&quot; corrupt



## Quich (Mar 30, 2009)

As I said in the title, my DVD Drive is a Sony DVD RW AW-G170A ATA. I put a DVD in yesterday and nothing happened at all. Eject/Insert again and nothing.
I check "Computer" and it just isn't appearing there, I went to Device Manager and the DVD Drive has a warning symbol on it.

Device status is "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)"

The option to roll back driver is greyed out. Uninstalling/Reinstalling doesn't working, Neither does Disable/Re-enable. I uninstalled Daemon Tools and nothing changed. The update driver option say it is up to date and using the MS troubleshoot option can't fix it either.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: "Sony DVD RW AW-G170A ATA driver" corrupt*

Take a look at the following link and perform the manual steps to remove the filters.

Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs

Follow the steps for Vista.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: "Sony DVD RW AW-G170A ATA driver" corrupt*

to reinstall the driver

delete drive from the device manager and reboot the computer


----------



## Quich (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: "Sony DVD RW AW-G170A ATA driver" corrupt*

I tried the solution from makinu1der2 first, and that worked. Thank you.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: "Sony DVD RW AW-G170A ATA driver" corrupt*

Glad you got it sorted.


----------

